

HTML5 terminal - arunabh
http://www.htmlfivewow.com/slide32

======
DevX101
The unix console from jurassic park is finally brought to life!

3d works for me on chrome (Windows 7). It creates a 3 dimensional
representation of the file structure.

~~~
DanBC
Weirdly I mentioned the Jurassic Park interface in another HN thread.

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3225701>)

Link to software and descriptions (<http://nooface.net/3dui.shtml>)

~~~
wazoox
In case you're having an IRIX machine available, here is a page with a working
link to the software : [http://www.siliconbunny.com/fsn-the-irix-3d-file-
system-tool...](http://www.siliconbunny.com/fsn-the-irix-3d-file-system-tool-
from-jurassic-park/)

------
jroseattle
With each new HTML5 demo of something that comes up, I get the sneaking
suspicion that HTML5 adoption is going to be slow.

It seems the capabilities of HTML5 and what you can do with it from an
application basis are fine and dandy. It's just my observation and very-
limited experience, but I've yet to see anything that really knocks it out of
the park for me.

I'm currently working on a project that relies heavily on client-side
javascript and flash (for media delivery). We have spent some time evaluating
HTML5 and whether we should "cut the cord" and move to developing for that
basis.

At this point, we've determined it makes no sense to do so for one simple
reason -- it offers us no valued advantage over our current investment. While
we hope to see the adoption improve, we're not holding our collective breath.

~~~
Volpe
What exactly can't you do in html5 that you can do in flash?

~~~
keyle
Provide a working solution for all customers. Not just 25% of them.

------
ender7
One of my favorite things about the web:

I just learned three new CSS tricks from using the web inspector to figure out
how he accomplished some things.

~~~
phzbOx
Which ones?

~~~
billpatrianakos
Yeah, which ones? I'm actually building a simple browser based text editor
(think Writeroom/iaWriter/the other distraction-free editors) but in a browser
with full-screen mode if I can figure that out.

I'm really interested in how he got the caret customized like a terminal caret
or cursor, whatever you want to call it. I'm decently experienced with web
programming but I'm e,harassed to say I don't know JavaScript which is a must
these days.

This little project inspired me and let me know that what I'm thinking of is
possible.

------
systemtrigger
Terminal.js is good reading. According to his comments there, Eric plans to
add tab suggest and html5 audio fallback. I wonder what the end game for this
project is and if a text editor is coming - * crosses fingers for vim*.

Edit: The entire deck is impressive. Click the Chrome icon here:
<http://www.htmlfivewow.com/slide52>.

~~~
systemtrigger
This is awesome. I dragged an audio file, ran open to play it and a later
slide showed the dir, let me adjust playback rate etc. May fork.

Project homepage: <https://code.google.com/p/html5wow/>

Edit: I am late to the game, just found html5rocks. Wow.

------
vaksel
seems to only work in chrome...that's why I'm a bit weary of using this new
stuff...since chances are that 90% of your users won't be able to get the full
experience

~~~
sjs
If you don't test and fix things for multiple browsers this is true of any web
standard, not just the latest versions of CSS, JS, and HTML.

------
zobzu
yay for web standards such as HTML5! (it doesnt work in my browser, in fact i
guess it just works in chrome)

~~~
melling
Then install Chrome. HTML5 isn't an official standard yet. If you want to play
on the bleeding edge, you're gonna need Chrome. Chrome and Firefox get updated
every 6 weeks so things are changing fast.

On another note, we need a suite so Opera, Webkit, Chrome, and Firefox can
certify against. An Acid test for all the new technology.

~~~
roryokane
Here is one such test suite: <http://html5test.com/>

------
justinrohrer
Did anyone else you try using sudo and see the results?

Make sure to turn the volume nice and loud!

~~~
andrewflnr
Augh! How do you make it stop?

------
cmwright
It would be great to see TermKit[1] implemented in a demo like this.

[1] <https://github.com/unconed/TermKit>

------
jsmcgd
Working on Ubuntu 10.04 with Chrome 15. It looks really good!

------
grunar
Reading through it I see the code is available on google code:

<http://code.google.com/p/html5wow>

------
llambda
Pretty cool to see HTML5 in action like this. It runs quite well and even
though seemingly lacking in some functionality is one of the better terminal
emulators I've seen in the browser. It'd be nice to see some additional
utilities though, such as curl and lynx would be a nice meta-utility. ;)

~~~
nakkiel
There's wget.

~~~
brimpa
`wget` returns an error with every URL I try.

~~~
simonbrown
It's because of cross-origin restrictions. Try <http://enable-cors.org/> or
the site itself. I guess they could use a proxy if they want it to work for
every URL.

------
SuperJ
Type in "sudo". Its funny.

------
jscheel
Seems to be another hidden (in addition to sudo, which is awesome btw) command
called "init". Give it a whirl.

------
andrewflnr
The first thing I tried was `uname`, but it didn't work. I was kind of
expecting it to do something clever.

------
switz
Hit Control+S to make the terminal look like a CRT+flicker.

(Found by looking through the js)

------
hvass
3D didn't crash on me (Chrome 15 latest), but nothing is happening?

------
ot
What is '3d' supposed to do? It crashes on my browser (Chrome 15)

~~~
JBiserkov
3d shows you a 3d visualization of the file/directory structure (which is
empty by default), try mkdir or adding file from your computer with
drag'n'drop (in the terminal, not the visualization).

~~~
keys1234
or try 'init' - loades some random files.

------
Achshar
I remember seeing it at some google presentation.

~~~
city41
This website itself (that is, go to <http://htmlfivewow.com/>) is a (very
nice) Google presentation on HTML5. I've learned about a few APIs I didn't
know existed.

------
snorkel
No joy on FF7 Mac.

------
SagelyGuru
Invisible font in Opera - amazing indeed ;)

